# Mom



## Paymaster (Dec 3, 2017)

I lost my Mom last night after a lengthy struggle with dementia. She is now at rest. She was the best Mom I could have ever asked for. I will miss you Mom. If you still have your parents, love them up close. They will be gone before you know it.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.  Offering prayers of comfort and peace to you and your family.
John 3:16-17.


----------



## TJay (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.  Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  Prayers sent.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2017)

My deepest condolences to you and your family sir.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 3, 2017)

Prayers sent.................


----------



## Beagler (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 3, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your mom. Prayers for your family.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear that.

Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## NugeForPres (Dec 3, 2017)

Praying for you.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 3, 2017)

sorry for your loss.  truth is love on anyone that is close, because tomorrow isn't promised


----------



## FOLES55 (Dec 3, 2017)

Remember to grieve as short as possible and celebrate her life and the memories you shared with one another forever. 

My family is dealing with dementia also and understand the pain.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2017)

David,

I am surely sorry to hear about the loss of your Mom.  My sincere Thoughts and Prayers go out to your family for comfort during this sad time.


----------



## sparky (Dec 3, 2017)

Im sorry for your loss David,praise God ,she has been set free from that terrible disease


----------



## GAGE (Dec 3, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss David.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Both parents in one year. Really sorry to hear that Paymaster.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 5, 2017)

So sorry for your loss ...


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.  My Grandmamma had dementia, it was a tough thing to have to deal with.  Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Duff (Dec 5, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this Paymaster. My prayers are also with you and your family.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 12, 2017)

Sorry for you loss Sir. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 3, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. I miss mine everday, but I will see them both again one day. Stay strong.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks again everyone.


----------

